# Rebecca Haarlow looked hot tonight



## The Professional Fan

Yeah? Agree?

Remember Anne Schotz? lol.

Now you think Haarlow looked hot, don't you?

GREAT WIN!!!


----------



## whatsmyname

:whistling:


----------



## BlazerCaravan

I have a funny feeling that Anne Schotz thinks Haarlow's hot too.


----------



## Dan

Doesn't she look attractive every night?


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Hap said:


> Doesn't she look attractive every night?



She always looks better when we win.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

BlazerCaravan said:


> I have a funny feeling that Anne Schotz thinks Haarlow's hot too.


Post of the year!


----------



## hasoos

Hap said:


> Doesn't she look attractive every night?


That comment is right on the mark. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo

what no pictures?


----------



## Superblaze

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Yega1979

The players always look really happy to talk to her after the game. It was a great way to get some more engaging post game interviews.


----------



## HOWIE

Yega1979 said:


> The players always look really happy to talk to her after the game. It was a great way to get some more engaging post game interviews.



Kinda makes me wonder if she had come on board before the blow up of the team if we'd have quotes like "Both teams played hard" or the famous "CTC". I'll admit, she does look better than Mike Barrett, no offense Mike. :biggrin:


----------



## alext42083

I don't think this picture does her justice.. she's way hotter IMO, but it's the one they use at blazers.com


----------



## Driew

I'm curious what its like being on the plane for her. Practically the only female on a plane full of men...of course most of them are married and such but you know hehe. I bet she wouldn't have taken the job during the JailBlazer era...probably would be afraid of getting abused on the plane


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I'm sure Old Man Rice makes sure she's safe!


----------



## crandc

I'm sure she's really terribly thrilled with your opinion. Isn't it the ambition of every professional woman to have some unknown anonymous posters say she's hot? And what a terrible tragedy if they don't think so.


----------



## Talkhard

I like Haarlow, but I get a strong sense everytime I watch her sideline reports that she doesn't know what the hell she's talking about. And I don't even care.


----------



## Boob-No-More

crandc said:


> I'm sure she's really terribly thrilled with your opinion. Isn't it the ambition of every professional woman to have some unknown anonymous posters say she's hot? And what a terrible tragedy if they don't think so.


I'll probably regret jumping in here and sounding like a chauvinist pig, but here goes...

Be they professional or amateur, ogling women for the sake of ogling women is in poor taste. On this we agree. However, if Rebecca Haarlow, in the words of Mick Jagger, was a toothless, bearded hag, she wouldn't have her current job. Right or wrong, physical attractiveness is an important consideration for most professionals, both male and female, that spend most of their time in front of the camera (unlike play-by-play and radio personnel who get relatively little "face time"). When was the last time you saw a truly unattractive anchorman? I'm not saying all female sideline reporters need to be beauty queens (hey, I actually LIKED Ann Schatz), but it doesn't hurt to be better than average in the looks department when your primary demographic is 25 - 45 males.

Even if it was unintentional, Rebecca Haarlow has benefited professionally from her aesthetically appealing appearance. Therefore, I think commenting on her appearance is fair game (even if it's not the most classy thing to do).

BNM


----------



## The Professional Fan

crandc said:


> I'm sure she's really terribly thrilled with your opinion. Isn't it the ambition of every professional woman to have some unknown anonymous posters say she's hot? And what a terrible tragedy if they don't think so.


There isn't a word or a phrase known to man that you could utter that would change me from being a man and thinking certain girls are hot. Nothing. Most of the people on this board are guys and they're mostly in to girls, so I don't feel bad - AT ALL, AND NEVER WILL - for pointing out good looking girls on a basketball forum almost completely filled with straight guys.

If I offended you - I'm not sorry. In the immortal words of Colin Cowherd - "That's a YOU problem."


----------



## Talkhard

The Professional Fan said:


> There isn't a word or a phrase known to man that you could utter that would change me from being a man and thinking certain girls are hot. Nothing. Most of the people on this board are guys and they're mostly in to girls, so I don't feel bad - AT ALL, AND NEVER WILL - for pointing out good looking girls on a basketball forum almost completely filled with straight guys.
> 
> If I offended you - I'm not sorry. In the immortal words of Colin Cowherd - "That's a YOU problem."


Well-said!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## mediocre man

I thought she looked a lot like Thurl "Big T" Bailey. Then again I had the Utah feed via League Pass, so maybe it was the lighting


----------



## Resume

She isn't that hot... Not ugly but she isn't a dime by any means.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*slaps self on wrist* There, all better.


----------



## bayarea_blazer

I was at the home opener in the 200 level and saw a woman walk along courtside and told my friend, "Dang, look at that girl, she's sexy". It was Harlow. She was in a business skirt and semi-tight blouse and she definitely at that sexy walk. Looked like she had a pretty good body, at least from up there. And yes I agree that attractive women usually get the breaks, even in positions where they're not on camera or the public eye. Its just reality.


----------



## sa1177

Definetly a attractive woman....definetly way overated here.


----------



## Boob-No-More

sa1177 said:


> Definetly a attractive woman....definetly way overated here.


What do you expect from a bunch of knuckle dragging Neanderthals?

BNM


----------



## Yega1979

crandc said:


> I'm sure she's really terribly thrilled with your opinion. Isn't it the ambition of every professional woman to have some unknown anonymous posters say she's hot? And what a terrible tragedy if they don't think so.


I'm sure she would love to read the compliments. How would you feel if you eavsdropped on some guys talking about how beautiful you were? Wouldn't that make you happy?


----------



## Sheed30

Martell looked happy tonight talking to her after the game. 

I guess no one caught right at the end of the interview, Martell said thanks a lot then slapped Rebbecca on the butt lol. You can't see where his hand was excatly, but it looked like it. She then looked a little uncomfortable after that HAHA. 

Martell just probably was so happy after the win he snacked her on the butt like she was one of the guys :lol:


----------



## PorterIn2004

Sheed30 said:


> Martell looked happy tonight talking to her after the game.
> 
> I guess no one caught right at the end of the interview, Martell said thanks a lot then slapped Rebbecca on the butt lol. You can't see where his hand was excatly, but it looked like it. She then looked a little uncomfortable after that HAHA.
> 
> Martell just probably was so happy after the win he snacked her on the butt like she was one of the guys :lol:


Shouldn't it be possible for a female who happens both to enjoy sports and be good at broadcasting to work in the field without things always being sexualized? It's not as if she's choosing to be a professional swimsuit model.

Further, I've always been puzzled and sometimes more than a little disturbed when people seem to find enjoyment at other people's discomfort. I get that there's a whole line of movies and other entertainment with a long tradition in that vein, but I've still never understood it.


----------



## #10

PorterIn2004 said:


> Shouldn't it be possible for a female who happens both to enjoy sports and be good at broadcasting to work in the field without things always being sexualized? It's not as if she's choosing to be a professional swimsuit model.


Almost every broadcasting position is usually filled by ex-players. The only one that rarely is is the sideline reporter, who's always an attractive female. So in this case, while obviously not the same degree as a swimsuit model, she has to know that part of the reason she got the job was her looks.

As BNM said though, not very classy in any case.


----------



## Hector

Ernie is better looking.


----------



## blue32

lol wow some of you guys are pansies  that chick is pretty damn hot AND shes hella easier on the eyes than Anne was.
Hell sometimes i think Mike Rice is going to die on camera he's so sickly looking!

and gg martell!


----------



## Iwatas

No harm pointing out that someone is easy on the eyes - and any woman who is offended by that is lying or messed up. 

When dating years ago, I was walking down the street at university with a knockout brunette. A car full of guys drove past, and the occupants let out a catcall of wolf whistles. The brunette turned to them, and called out "Thank you!". I was floored. And she was surprised by my response - as she put it "they were complementing me, and it is rude to ignore a complement." 

Very refreshing to find an honest woman. I married her - she was my fiancee at the time. True story. 

iWatas


----------



## BlazerCaravan

PorterIn2004 said:


> Further, I've always been puzzled and sometimes more than a little disturbed when people seem to find enjoyment at other people's discomfort. I get that there's a whole line of movies and other entertainment with a long tradition in that vein, but I've still never understood it.


There's an instinctive reaction -- it's been observed even in animals like rats and squirrels -- that's a combination of surprise that "boy I'm glad that's not me!" This is slapstick. The drawn-out "Office" style of humor made famous by Andy Kaufman is kind of an intellectual version of that.

More sensitive souls often feel sympathy rather than laughing. I personally am with you; once the initial surprise (if there's any) wears off, the discomfort humor is painful to me.


----------



## Talkhard

PorterIn2004 said:


> I've always been puzzled and sometimes more than a little disturbed when people seem to find enjoyment at other people's discomfort.


You mean like in the movies when a guy gets kicked in the nuts and everybody laughs?


----------



## chris_in_pdx

Good Jesus, will someone please shut this girl up? She's stupid and she brings NOTHING to an interview except a "*GIGGLE* I'M A GIRL!!" attitude, and her average looks aren't enough to make up for her annoyance.


----------



## STOMP

chris_in_pdx said:


> Good Jesus, will someone please shut this girl up? She's stupid and she brings NOTHING to an interview except a "*GIGGLE* I'M A GIRL!!" attitude, and her average looks aren't enough to make up for her annoyance.


while I don't tune in (or out) for the sideline reporter, I'm basically with you. In here own way she's as awkward behind the mike as Antonio Harvey.

STOMP


----------



## BiggaAdams

Yeah, she just really doesn't belong out there. I also am led to believe she's having sexy with numerous Blazer players.


----------



## Dan

BiggaAdams said:


> Yeah, she just really doesn't belong out there. I also am led to believe she's having sexy with numerous Blazer players.


you're lead to believe?


----------



## Nightfly

This has gone far enough.


----------

